# Kettenreinigung



## benni260 (15. Februar 2012)

Wie reinigt ihr eigenltich eure Ketten und Ritzel? Habe da schon diverse Möglichkeiten gehört aber bin noch unschlüssig. Da meine momentan schon schwarz vor Dreck und altem Öl ist, würde ich sie gerne wieder blitzeblank silber haben und dann neu einölen. Habe schon von normalem Wasser mit bissel Spüli, Bremsenreiniger und Rostentferner gehört aber was ist den am Besten? 

Und da wir schon beim Thema Kette sind ... Ab und an bemerke ich ein Knacken bzw ein Hängen der Kette. Beim radeln setze ich kurz mal aus mim treten und dann weiter und dabei "hängt" die kette manchmal, was man dann auch eindeutig merkt und hört. Es ist nicht regelmäßig aber nervt schon. Hatte das bei meinem alten Fahrrad auch schon.


----------



## Bikebmin (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

zur Reinigung:
Je nachdem wie stark verdreckt, solltest Du Zahnräder, die Kette und das Ritzelpaket demontieren um es in Reiniger zu legen oder mit einem getränktem Lappen / Bürste zu behandeln.
Warmes bis heißes(!) Wasser mit Pril geht schon ganz gut.
Bremsenreiniger oder anderen Lösungsmittel (Benzin, Petroleum etc.) würde ich nur anwenden, wenn das Ritzelpaket von der Radnabe demontiert wurde oder mit auf & mit einem Pinsel.
Weil da beim Sprühen immer was in die Lager laufen könnte und das Fett raus spült/verdünnt.
Am Kettenkranz vorne sehe ich das nicht so kritisch. Die lassen sich aber auch leicht demontieren und dann ist das keine Fummelei mit Bürste und Reiniger.

Zur Kette:
Wie alt und wie dreckig ist die? Ein Foto würde helfen - auch bei den Ritzeln. 
Wenn nicht gut gepflegt können einzelne Glieder fest gehen. Kann man feststellen, wenn man die Kette langsam durchdreht. "Steife" Glieder sollte man dann erkennen können.
Oder mit der Hand jedes Glied kurz bewegen.
Feste Glieder ggfs. mit Sprühöl und dann normalem Öl behandeln. Werden sie nicht leichtgängig, dann Kette tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

Beim motorrad legen wir die kette immer in benzin ein und lassen sie dann gut trocknen... Blitzblank und danach schön schmieren ....

Vll. Übertragbar aufs mtb?


----------



## dvd4two (16. Februar 2012)

tschakar schrieb:


> Beim motorrad legen wir die kette immer in benzin ein und lassen sie dann gut trocknen... Blitzblanach schön schmieren ....
> 
> Vll. Übertragbar aufs mtb?


in Benzin ? ? ? 
bloß nicht da gehen die x bzw o ringe in den 
kettenglieder kaputt, 
lieber kettenreiniger und dann synthetisches öl
mehr braucht eine kette nicht


----------



## Bikebmin (16. Februar 2012)

*Motorradketten* in Benzin? 
Das ist aber länger her, oder?
Dann hast Du allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, daß man die nach der Benzinspülung *noch in heißes Kettenfett* gelegt hat, damit die inneren Teile wieder geschmiert werden.

Die  meisten Motorradketten sind heute IMHO Endlosketten (ohne Kettenschloss  zum einfachen öffnen / schließen) mit O-Ringen und die baut keiner  freiwillig aus um sie zu reinigen.
Motorradketten sind aber auch ein ganz anderes Ding, da die mit O-Ringen gedichtet sind um die Fettfüllung zu schützen.

Eine *Fahrradkette* ist wesentlich einfacher aufgebaut und zu demontieren. 
Die  kann man in der Tat auch in Benzin auswaschen und hinterher ordentlich  mit Öl behandeln, damit die Glieder / Röllchen geschmiert bleiben.

*WD40* würde ich übrigens *nicht zur Kettenpflege* empfehlen, da damit gute Öle ausgespült werden und die Schmierwirkung von WD40 eher gering ist.

Und *bloss kein Motorradketten-Sprühfett auf die MTB Kette*. Es gibt nix, was Dreck besser anzieht und festhält. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noch was:
Bei  der ganzen Spülerei der Kette nicht vergessen, daß das "Spülmittel"  nach Gebrauch nicht in den Abfluss sondern zum Sondermüll gehört!


----------



## tschakar (16. Februar 2012)

Ja das motorrad ist bj.76


----------



## Bikebmin (16. Februar 2012)

tschakar schrieb:


> Ja das motorrad ist bj.76



 Ah! Ein Klassiker! Was denn für eins? XT, RD, GS, R, 50er...?


----------



## tschakar (17. Februar 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Ah! Ein Klassiker! Was denn für eins? XT, RD, GS, R, 50er...?



Eine honda cb 200 kleines teil simple aber knattert


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Februar 2012)

CB 200. Feines Teil. Ich habe erst ab den frühen 80ern so richtig mit motorisierten Zweirädern angefangen.

@ alle anderen:
Sorry, wenn wir kurz in den nicht-muskelbetriebenen Bereich abgedriftet sind.

Helau, Alle Hopp und Alaaf und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

Also ich reinige meine Kette immer TROCKEN. Ich halte in dem Fall nichts von Kettenreiniger oder sonstigen lösungsmittelhaltigen oder fettlösenden Flüssigkeiten. Je nach Zustand der Kette mache ich das mit einem Küchentuch oder einer alten Zahnbürste.




benni260 schrieb:


> Da meine momentan schon schwarz vor Dreck und altem Öl ist, würde ich sie gerne wieder blitzeblank silber haben und dann neu einölen.


Da haben wir schon einen Hinweis auf falsche "Pflege"... eine Kette sollte NIE schwarz und völlig zugedreckt werden können - egal durch welchen Schmodder man damit pflügt. Wenn deine Kette sauber ist, ölst du sie ein - ich streife mit meiner Ölflasche immer gezielt das Öl nur auf die beweglichen Stellen, dort wo die Verbindungsstellen der Glieder sind. Dabei sollte man die Kette nicht "fluten", ein Tropfen pro Verbindung reicht. Danach bewegt man die Kette am besten ein bisschen durch, ein paar mal Kurbel drehen reicht. Ich öle die Kette i. d. R. so, dass ich das Rad danach wenigstens ein paar Stunden stehen lassen kann, damit das Öl Zeit hat, dorthin zu kriechen, wo es hin soll. Danach nehme ich ein Küchentuch, umschließe damit die Kette und ziehe sie gründlich mehrmals durch, damit das ganze überschüssige Öl weg ist. Der wichtige und entscheidende Punkt an dieser Sache: Öl, das äußerlich an der Kette hängt erfüllt keinen Zweck - außer, dass es Staub und dreck sammelt und an der Kette festhält...! Mit der Methode pflegst du deine Kette definitiv nachhaltiger und es schmoddert dir auch nicht in kürzester Zeit die Schaltwerksröllchen und Kassette zu.




nicoleII schrieb:


> Habe schon von normalem Wasser mit bissel Spüli, Bremsenreiniger und Rostentferner gehört aber was ist den am Besten?


Also wenn du deine Kette mit Bremsenreiniger oder Rostlöser behandelst, entspricht das etwa einer Reinigung mit Schleifpapier oder einem Hammer... danach kannst du die Kette direkt in die Tonne werfen! Bremsenreiniger (starker Fettlöser) und Rostlöser (sehr dünnflüssiges Kriechöl) waschen dir den Schmierfilm aus jedem letzten Ritz der Kette, das bekommst du i. d. R. danach mit Ölen nicht wieder zu 100% ausgeglichen. Die Kette läuft dann an einigen Stellen trocken, beginnt zu knarzen und zu quietschen und ist nach kurzer Zeit völlig verschlissen. Bei Spüliwasser bin ich auch skeptisch, das löst zwar das Fett nicht so stark, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso ich die Kette unnötig mit Fettlösender Flüssigkeit behandeln sollte? Weiß doch jeder, dass Nässe einer Kette nachhaltig schaden kann, wenn sie nicht gut und schnell wieder abtrocknen kann. Der Dreck, der von der Kette runter soll, ist normal oberflächlich und da bringt es nichts, sie "einzuweichen".




nicoleII schrieb:


> Und da wir schon beim Thema Kette sind ... Ab und an bemerke ich ein Knacken bzw ein Hängen der Kette. Beim radeln setze ich kurz mal aus mim treten und dann weiter und dabei "hängt" die kette manchmal, was man dann auch eindeutig merkt und hört. Es ist nicht regelmäßig aber nervt schon. Hatte das bei meinem alten Fahrrad auch schon.


Das klingt stark nach einer schlecht geschmierten Kette oder einer, die mit harz-haltigem Öl behandelt wurde - oder einfach mit zu viel Öl, das äußerlich die Kette verklebt. Die Kettenglieder haben aneinander eine zu hohe Reibung und kleben buchstäblich. Kette sinnvoll putzen und mit hochwertigem Kettenöl behandeln und gut. Ich verwende seit zig Jahren das von Dynamic und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei sinnvoller Benutzung hält so ein Fläschchen ewig.


Ich kann abschließend nur sagen, dass das selbstverständlich nur meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge ist. Aber ich habe ich den knapp 20 Jahren MTB schon so einiges an Mist gebaut, so z. B. Bremsenreiniger oder WD-14 auf die Kette, und würde behaupten, dass meine jetztige Vorgehensweise durchaus langfristig erprobt ist. Ich muss meine Kette eigentlich nicht oft frisch ölen, außer natürlich wenn viel Dreck und/oder Nässe im Spiel ist, und ich fahre meine Ketten normal alle mindestens 2-3 Jahre ohne dass sie in der Zeit irgendwelche Zeichen von mangelhafter Funktion zeigen - ich finde, das bestätigt meine Methode eindeutig


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. Februar 2012)

Ich klinke mich hier gleichmal ein. Kann jemand ein Kettenöl empfehlen dass Dreck nicht magisch anzieht?

Benutze derzeit ein Fett, dass genau dies tut.

Ob die Schmierintervalle durch das neue "saubere" öl kürzer werden, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. Da schmier ich lieber öfters, als dass die Ketteninnenräume endlos versaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

Nimm Hypoid GetriebeÃ¶l SAE 80W-90
http://www.amazon.de/RAVENOL-Hypoid-GetriebeÃ¶l-80W-90-1Liter/dp/B005A2SL9A
6,50â¬ der Liter bekommst du in jeden AutozubehÃ¶rladen.
Das schmiert sehr gut und zieht den Dreck nicht an.
Ich fahre das seit Jahren auf allen Bikes und reinige meine Kette genau so wie Smubob. Immer Trocken, danach ein TrÃ¶pfchen GetriebeÃ¶l auf jedes RÃ¶llchen und gut ist.(das kommt Ã¼brigens bei mir auch immer an die Standrohre)

Putznutten, die mit Hochruckreiniger oder Schaumbad nach jeder Fahrt Ã¼ber ihr Bike herfallen haben die GrÃ¶Ãten Probleme mit VerschleiÃ und kaputten Lagen.


----------



## Twenty9er (20. Februar 2012)

Spüli unverdünnt auf Kette und Ritzel geben und mit Spülbürste bearbeiten. Anschließend alles mit Wasser abwaschen, trocknen, neu ölen (sparsam) und überflüssiges Öl abwischen
Vorteile von Spüli: unschlagbar günstig und das Öl im Inneren der Kette wird nicht ausgewaschen, da Spüli dafür zu dickflüssig ist


----------



## benni260 (24. Februar 2012)

hmm, ich habs jetzt mit warmen Wasser und Spüli gemacht. Kann mir jetzt erst mal paar neue Bürsten kaufen. Am liebsten würde ich den Zahnkranz und die Kette abmachen und in Benzin einlegen. Welches Werkzeug würde ich benötigen und wie mache ich das??


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Februar 2012)

Ahoi,

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, auch zur Bremse.

Machen wir die einfachen Methoden, wofür Du ausser Händen, Inbusschlüssel & breiten Schraubendreher als "Spezialwerkzeug" nur den Kettentrenner brauchst - und den sollte man eh im Haus haben:

*Kette ausbauen/einbauen*
Dafür brauchst Du einen Kettentrenner. Manchmal ist so ein Ding auch am Multitool fürs Fahrrad. Ansonsten kostet so ein Ding auch nicht viel (< 5 EUR).
Mehr hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm
_ACHTUNG:_ Wenn Du keine neue Kette montieren willst und den orginalen Niet weiter verwenden, solltest Du den Niet beim Ausdrücken nur soweit austreiben, daß er noch minimal im Kettenglied stecken bleibt aber Du trotzdem die Ketten auseinander ziehen kannst.
Damit kannst Du ihn hinterher wieder leichter eindrücken, wenn die Kette vernietet wird. Außerdem hält es das Kettenglied beim Vernieten besser zusammen.

Schmeiß die Kette mal nicht in Benzin. Stattdessen einen stabilen Lappen (Reste eines Frotteehandtuches sind da super!) mit Petroleum, Benzin oder Bremsenreiniger (siehe unten) tränken und dann die Kette damit umgreifen und durchziehen / abreiben. 
An den Übergängen zwischen den Kettenglieder ggfs. mit einer Bürste schrubben um den Dreck weg zu bekommen. Da kommt der Lappen nicht immer hin.
Danach alles schön einölen, mit normalem Öl oder speziellem Kettenöl, was Du gerade da hast.
Überschüssiges Öl mit Lappen abreiben. Die müßte jetzt sauber sein!
Kette wieder montieren, siehe Link oben.

*Ritzelpaket reinigen* - ohne Ausbau & Sonderwerkzeug
Hinterrad ausbauen.
in den Hohlraum zwischen Achse und Ritzelpaket / Ritzelaufnahme einen Lappen fest rein stopfen (aber so, daß man ihn auch wieder raus bekommt). Der ist dafür, daß das Reinigungsmittel nicht so einfach in die Lager läuft.
Dose Bremsenreiniger aus dem Bau-/Supermarkt nehmen und den Dreck runterspritzen. Das spritzt und kann eine ganz nette Sauererei werden.
Dabei möglichst nicht direkt auf die Radlager oder den Freilauf vom Träger des Ritzelpaketes spritzen!
Unter Umständen mit einem groben Pinsel oder Stöckchen an den hartnäckigen Dreck gehen.

*Kettenräder* *vorne reinigen*
Geht einfacher, wenn die Kette demontiert ist.
Schrauben an den Verbindungen der Kettenblätter zur Kurbel lösen. Dann kann man die runter nehmen und locker mit einem Lappen (getränkt wie bei der Kettenreinigung) und/oder Bürste bearbeiten.

Das sollte es sein?!?

Ach noch was: Bleib sauber!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> *Kette ausbauen/einbauen*


Wenn die Kette mit einem Kettenschloss versehen ist, geht das Ganze "etwas" einfacher...


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn die Kette mit einem Kettenschloss versehen ist, geht das Ganze "etwas" einfacher...


Stimmt! Habe ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (24. Februar 2012)

Den ausführlichen Tips von Smubob ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...!  Wenn eine Kette voll von Dreck und Öl ist hatt man sie schon sträflich vernachlässigt !!! Ich benutze schon seit Jahren das Wachsschmiermittel Finish-Line von KryTech und hab gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, man muss nur etwas häufiger nachschmieren. Kette und Schaltröllchen reinige ich alle 3 bis 4 Ausfahrten je nach Verschmutzungsgrad nur mit einem Trockenen Lappen und dann das Wachsschmiermittel auftragen, über nacht stehen lassen und das wars. Vorteil man braucht kein überflüssiges Öl abwischen. Und die Kette sieht immer aus wie (fast  ) neu...!


----------



## Bikebmin (25. Februar 2012)

Stimmt! Guter Hinweis.

Die Zahnräder im Schaltwerk solltest Du dann auch mal sauber machen. Da hängt auch viel dran.

Mit einem Lappe oder Pinsel mit Bremsenreiniger und dann schön drehen, die Rädchen.
Ich nehme auch schonmal einen kleinen Schraubendreher um den harten Schmodder auf den Zahnrädchenflanken abzustreifen.

Kannst Du auch ausbauen und dann gleich mal die Schmierung der Röllchen kontrollieren / erneuern - mit Fett.


----------



## Bikebmin (3. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Update aus der heute erfolgten Praxis :

Bike gecheck und festgestellt, daß die Kette zwischen den Gliedern stark verdreckt ist und beim Bewegen knirschende Geräusche von sich gab. Bedeutet somit Sand zwischen den Laschen an den Röllchen, den man mit dem Lappen nicht weg kriegt.

Also:
1. Kette aufgetrennt. An einem Kettenglied ist der Niet anders als alle anderen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Frotteelappen mit WD40 getränkt und damit groben Schmutz von der Kette abgewischt.
3. Kette in ein Glas mit Schraubverschluss gelegt.
4. Dann Kette noch grob mit WD40 eingesprüht, 2 Minuten ziehen gelassen.
5. Lampenöl (Petroleum) dazu gegeben. Max. auf bis 1/4 der Glashöhe.
6. Shake It!  Bis der Dreck überall runtergespült war. Aber nicht zu doll, damit das Glas nicht kaputt geht. 
7. Kette aus dem Glas genommen und trocken gewischt.
8. Kette auf einem Tuch lang ausgelegt und jedes Glied/Röllchen/Lasche einzeln mit einem ordentlichen Tropfen Kettenöl geschmiert.
9. Kette seitwärts und in Längsrichtung mehrfach bewegt, damit sich das Öl verteilen konnte.
10. Kette abgewischt und wieder montiert. Mangels neuem Kettenschloss wieder mit dem alten Niet. Ich hoffe er wird halten.

Kette wieder sauber, beweglich und ohne Geräusche. 

Dauer: 15-20 Minuten

Und ganz wichtig:
11. Flüssigkeit im Glas bei Gelegenheit an der freundlichen Tankstelle oder einem Schadstoffmobil abgeben.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. März 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig:
> 11. Flüssigkeit im Glas bei Gelegenheit an der freundlichen Tankstelle oder einem Schadstoffmobil abgeben.


 

Ich kipp das Zeug immer in die laufende Spülung der Toilette!! 

Nein...

aber der Tipp Petroleum ist gut. Damit wird die Kette sehr sauber entfettet aber nicht so stark wie Aceton, Benzin oder sonstige Kohelnwasserstoffe...gibt nur mächtig Ärger mit dem Hausdrachen...wenn drinne gemacht..stink nämlich arg...oder wie Männer sagen..."Das riecht nach ehrlichem Leben und jede Menge Spaß!"

Beste Grüße


----------



## snorre (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Meinung zum Thema Kettenreinigung dazu geben.
Ich persönlich hab 2 Arten der Kettenreinigung:

1. nach jeder (oder jeden 2.) Ausfahrt WD 40 oder sonst. Zeug auf einen Lappen geben (vorsicht vor Sprühnebel wegen der Scheibenbremsen!) und die Kette durchlaufen lassen. Anschließend jedes Kettenglied an den Röllchen mit einem Tropfen Kettenöl versorgen und einwirken lassen. Vor der Fahrt die Kette durch einen sauberen Lappen laufen lassen und somit das überflüssige Öl abwischen.

2. wenn die Kette besonders dreckig ist nehm ich S100 Kettenreiniger (vom Moppedhändler). Sprüh damit Kette und Ritzel sparsam ein, kurz einwirken lassen, evtl. etwas mit der Spülbürste schrubbeln, abspritzen und fertig. Neu ölen wie oben beschrieben.

Allgemein find ich das "Theater" um die "Grundschmierung" übertrieben. Eine Fahrradkette hat, wie oben schon gesagt, eh keine O-, X-Ringe und was es da noch so alles gibt um die "interne Schmierung" in der Kette zu behalten. Also geht meiner Meinung nach die "GRundschmierung" eh irgendwann flöten.


----------



## benni260 (14. März 2012)

Hey Leude,

ich würde mir gerne nen Kettennieter und die passenden Kettennieten für mein Yellowstone 4.0 2011 kaufen. Jedoch steht da bei den Nieten für 6-8 Fach Ketten. Woher weiß ich denn welche Kette bei mir verbaut ist?

Desweiteren: Kann ich mit dem WD 40 Spray auch die Bremsscheiben reinigen? Da setzt sich ein bisschen Rost ab. Würde es auch vorher auf ein Tuch sprühen und damit dann die Roststellen bearbeiten geht das oder würdet ihr davon abraten?


EDIT: 2. Frage wurde beantwortet. 

Wegen der Kette.... ob 8 fach oder 6 fach wird doch nach den Ritzeln die hinten verbaut sind beziffert oder? Da ich neun Ritzel hinten habe bräuchte ich demnach Nieten für 9-Fach Ketten, richtig?


----------



## Bikebmin (14. März 2012)

Hi Benni,

zu den Bremsen habe ich Dir im anderen Fred was geschrieben. VORSICHT!

Zur Kette:
Bist Du Dir sicher, daß die schon fällig ist? Oder hast Du die rot rosten lassen?
Du kannst auch nicht jede Kette anbauen.
Lt. Canyon HP ist am 2011er Yellowstone eine 9-fach Gruppe verbaut.
Guck zum Beispiel hier, was es da so gibt: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c327_9-fach.html/limit/10/page/2

Empfehlen würde ich die Shimano XT Kette CN-HG93. Die Shimanos haben in Punkto Preis/Leistung sehr gut in Tests abgeschnitten.

Wenn Du eine neue Kette einbaust:
Du brauchst einen Kettenvernieter oder nimmst eine Kette mit Kettenschloss.
Der Kettenvernieter ist an vielen Multiwerkzeugen fürs Rad dran. In der Anwendung aber meist eher für den Notfall im Gelände gedacht.
Daheim in der Garage ziehe ich ein kleines, gut handhabbares Werkzeug vor. Das kostet auch nicht viel - gute für den Hausgebrauch zwischen 5 - 10 EURO.

Wechseln wird hier erklärt: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm
Da neue Ketten mehr Glieder haben als benötigt, solltest Du erst die alte Kette ausbauen und dann die neue Kette an deren Länge anpassen (Anzahl der Kettenglieder, nebeneinander legen).
Beim Vernieten muss man fein aufpassen, daß man die Kette nicht zu fest verpresst oder den Niet auf einer Seite zu weit raus presst / oder nicht weit genug gepresst hat.

Noch was. Wenn Du mehr am Rad machen willst, kann ein entsprechender Werkzeugkoffer Sinn machen. http://www.mtb-forum.eu/werkzeugkoffer-gesucht-t-6142-1.html
Die kosten um 50 EUR. Allerdings ist die Qualität der Werkzeuge meist nicht so gut und es empfiehlt sich das ein oder andere Teil in höherer Qualität zu kaufen.
Höhere Qualität ist wichtig um Schäden an den Schrauben etc. zu vermeiden.
Da sitzt das Maul vom Maulschlüssel schonmal besser auf dem Sechskant der Schraube als der ungenauer gearbeitete Kollege aus dem Billgisortiment von AldiTschiboLidls oder auch BauhausHornbachObi. Und wenn die Schraube dann sehr fest sitzt, rutsch man mit dem Billigkeit schnell ab und versaut den Sechskant.
Gleiches gilt für Schraubendreher!


----------



## benni260 (14. März 2012)

Ne also ne Kette muss noch nicht drauf. Jedoch würde ich mir gerne ein Kettenschloss dort einbauen, damit ich eben die Kette auch besser reinigen kann. Desweiteren wollt ich mir nach und nach mal entsprechendes Werkzeug zulegen darunter auch ein Kettennieter (bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens für 10 Euronen zu bekommen) 

So einen Werkzeugkoffer für 35,00 würde ich mir dann auch demnächst zu legen. Ich möchte dahin kommen, dass ich das Fahrrad wirklich auseinander bauen kann und wieder zusammen. Vielleicht nicht grad in alle Einzelteile zerlegen aber ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine. 

Also Nieten brauche ich dann für eine 9-Fach Kette?


----------



## Bikebmin (14. März 2012)

Ein Niet, zehn Niete!

Nieten sind die mit dem niedrigen IQ. 

Niete sind die kleinen runden Bolzen in der Kette. Hier gibt es ein Bild von einem Kettenschloss und wird so für die 9-fach angeboten, ob das paßt, weiß ich nicht: KMC Kettenschloss 9 fach f. Shimano Missinglink 9fach
Da war auch noch was, wie man das verschließt / öffnet. Aber das weiß ich nicht genau.

Gib mal an, welche Kette drauf ist (steht auf den Laschen der Kette, HG..., Shimano...?) oder pack eine Nahaufnahme von der Kette hier rein.

Wenn hier im Canyon Bereich keiner weiter weiß, solltest Du die Frage in den allgemeinen Technik Bereich stellen.


----------



## Bikebmin (14. März 2012)

Kettenvernieter für um 10 EUR:
Tacx T4210 Kettennieter
Sieht gut aus, gibts bestimmt auch woanders.

Überleg doch mal, ob Du nicht eine Bestellung der diversen Teile beim gängigen Onlinedealer (Werkzeugkoffer, Kettenvernieter, Bleeding Kit für Scheibenbremse, 1 Satz Bremsbeläge in Reserve) machst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (14. März 2012)

So, genug getippt. Ich fahre jetzt Heim und schwinge mich aufs Rad in Richtung Wald!


----------



## benni260 (15. März 2012)

Also ich werd mir wohl diesen Koffer für 35 euro kaufen. Ich denke da hat man alles was man braucht da (wenn mans braucht) spezielle sachen werd ich mir dann noch holen. Danke nochmals für die Rückmeldungen!! 

bzgl der Kette, hab ne shimano drauf und neun ritzel. Ich werd die Tage mal bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens vorbeischauen und mich beraten lassen.


----------



## benni260 (27. März 2012)

Hi,

also iwas stimmt da bei mir an der Kette nicht. In den letzten 4 Wochen häuft sich der Vorfall, dass iwas die Kette oder vll. auch die Kassette kurzzeitig (nichtmal ne 1sek) blockiert. Oft bemerke ich es wenn es leicht bergab geht und ich mal kurz nicht trete. Wenn ich dann weiter trete, hört es sich an, also ob sich etwas verhakt oder blockiert, man spürt es auch leicht dann beim treten. Hab die kette und alles andere eigentlich gut gereinigt aber vll brauch ich ja doch ne neue Kette. Was meint ihr??


----------



## achim1 (27. März 2012)

Zurück zum Thema: Ganz einfach Diesel nehmen. Reinigt und schmiert zugleich.


----------



## benni260 (27. März 2012)

Also liegts an zu wenig schmierung?? gut d.h. kette wieder säubern udn gut einschmieren?? alles wird gemacht.


----------



## Bikebmin (28. März 2012)

Hallo,
das könnte daran liegen, das die Kette vom Kettenrad springt und sich dann erst sortieren muss bzw. sich an der Strebe auf der Kettenseite verhakt.
Mit Schmierung hat das IMHO nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ghoosa (28. März 2012)

Hi,

hatte nach dem Wechsel der Kasette von Shimano zu SRAM ähnliche Probleme, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Kette vereinzelt "klemmt-hängt". Bei langsamen drehen konnte ich dann sehen, dass in gewissen Stellungen die Zähne mit der Kette (Niet) sich leicht berührt haben. Nach dem Wechsel auf eine passende 9er SRAM-Kette war das Problem dann weg.

Evtl. ists hier ja auch das Problem, dass vereinzelt ein Niet hängen bleibt, oder ein Ritzel nen leichten Schlag hat?

Grüße
Ghoosa

@Bikebmin
Das Zitat find ich zu gut, habs mal in die Signatur eingebunden


----------



## Steveee (26. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich habe mir kürzlch von park tools so ein kettenreinigungsgerät samt reiniger gekauft. Kette wurde blitzeblank und nach zwei ausfahrten war die im arsch. Danach habe ich das mit spülmittel versucht, wie forum teils geraten, aber das war nur ne grosse sauerei. 

Ich habe fuer mich nun eine super lösung gefunden. Das parktool teil habe ich ausgewaschen und trocknen lassen. Ich spanne dieses nun trocken einfach oben auf die kette (ohne griff und vorn und hinten auf dem großen blatt) halte auf unten um die kette einen lappen und fange an zu drehen. Die kette ist in kürzester zeit super sauber, keine sauerei und gesiffe und gefettet bleibt sie auch.

Versucht das mal, geht echt gut!

Gruesse.


----------



## belphegore (27. Mai 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Ne also ne Kette muss noch nicht drauf.
> Also Nieten brauche ich dann für eine 9-Fach Kette?



Ja und ebenso ein 9-fach Kettenschloß. Aber Du brauchst keine Nieten, wenn Du immer ein Kettenschloß als Ersatz parat hast. Falls die Kette mal reißen sollte oder ein Niet den Geist aufgibt. So handabe ich es zumindest... Kettenschloß einsetzen, ist wesentlich einfacher als einen Niet.

Woher weißt Du das noch keine neue Kette drauf muß? Hast Du die Kette mit mal mit einer Kettenmeßlehre geprüft?
Wenn eine Kette zu spät gewechselt wird, könnten auch neue Ritzel/Kettenblätter fällig werden. Denn eine alte Kette verschleißt die Ritzel/Kettenblätter stärker. Wenn Du eine neue Kette montierst und sie "rutscht" durch, weißt Du das Du ein neues Ritzelpaket und/oder neues Kettenblatt brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Steveee schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir kürzlch von park tools so ein kettenreinigungsgerät samt reiniger gekauft. Kette wurde blitzeblank und nach zwei ausfahrten war die im arsch.


Was mich irgendwie gar nicht wundert  Wie oben geschrieben: Kettenreinigung NUR trocken!
Ich hoffe mal, du hast die Kette nach der Aktion wenigstens wieder frisch geölt? Andernfalls wärs ein klassischer Anwenderfehler 




Steveee schrieb:


> Das parktool teil habe ich ausgewaschen und trocknen lassen. Ich spanne dieses nun trocken einfach oben auf die kette (ohne griff und vorn und hinten auf dem großen blatt) halte auf unten um die kette einen lappen und fange an zu drehen.


Witzig, ich habe mir auch schon gedacht, dass das Teil eigentlich trocken sehr gur funktionieren müsste, danke fürs Ausprobieren


----------



## Steveee (29. Mai 2012)

Klar, danach wieder fetten. Aber viel ist nicht nötig.
Gruesse.


----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2014)

Hab mir mal Finish Line Keramik Wachsschmiermittel bestellt, die Beschreibung und das Testurteil hat sich ganz gut angehört.

Hat jemand damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2014)

Finish line Wachs ist genial, vorausgesetzt man hat die Kette vorher komplett gereinigt und schüttet das nicht über eine verölte Kette drüber. Die Kette muß blank und fettfrei sein, dann das Wachs drauf. Das Wachs hält aber nur 30-40km, also nach jeder Tour wieder neu drauf, muß gar nicht viel sein.


----------



## minor (9. Februar 2014)

Also, ich muss schon sagen, ich wundere mich ein wenig, welch ein Bohei hier teilweise um die Reinigung der Kette gemacht wird und welche Empfehlungen daraus erwachsen...
*Kette mit dem Kettennieter zum Reinigen öffnen:* Würde ich nie machen, da hätte ich viel zu viel Sorge, dass mir die Kette bei der nächsten Tour am wiedervernieteten Glied reißt. Mit einem Kettenschloss kann man darüber nachdenken, aber bei regelmäßiger Pflege ist so ein Aufwand nicht notwendig.
*Benzin, Petroleum, Unmengen Spüli:* Viel hilft viel halte ich auch nicht für den richtigen Ansatz, macht einen Riesen-Schweinkram und auch bei richtiger Entsorgung sind Reinigungsbenzinreste immer noch Problemstoffe, die man soweit wie möglich reduzieren sollte.

Wichtig sind meiner Meinung nach vor allem zwei Punkte um Probleme mit dem Antrieb zu vermeiden:
1.) Lieber regelmäßig ein bischen Pflege als (zu) selten das volle Programm. Ein 10- oder 11-fach Antriebsstrang ist schon fast Feinmechanik, sobald sich das Dreck und Rost erstmal festsetzen, setzt auch schnell ernst zu nehmender Verschleiß ein, gegen den man dann nicht mehr an kommt.
2.) Die Kette ist neben den Bremsen das Verschleißteil Nummer 1 am Bike, das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will und da hilft auch die beste Pflege nichts. Nach gewisser Zeit ist die Kette einfach durch und muss gewechselt werden, um weiteren unverhältnismäßigen Verschleiß am Antrieb zu vermeiden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ab einer gewissen Laufleistung jegliche "Reanimationsversuche" vergebliche Liebesmüh sind und dass ich mein Geld lieber regelmäßig in eine neue Kette investiere, als in fancy Reinigungsgeräte oder Reinigungsmittelchen, die ja auch alle nicht umsonst sind.

Für meine Bikes habe ich mir daher folgendes "Pflegeprogramm" angewöhnt:
- nach jeder Ausfahrt groben Dreck vom Antrieb abspülen/abbürsten
- groben Dreck im Ritzelpaket oder in den Schaltwerkröllchen mit einem Schraubenzieher entfernen
- anschließend auf einen sauberen Putzlappen (altes T-Shirt oder so geht top) zwei Tropfen Atlantic Radglanz und damit die Kette abwischen
- Kette ölen mit Finish-Line Öl
- mit einem weiteren sauberen Putzlappen das überschüssige Öl abwischen
- FERTIG

Ein- bis zweimal im Jahr baue ich außerdem die Kassette und die Kettenblätter ab und reinige sie von dem Dreck, der sich dort angesammelt hat.

(Ein trivialer aber wirklich wichtiger Tipp ist, immer einige saubere, textile Putzlappen in der Werkstatt verfügbar zu haben! Spülschwämme, Küchenpapier etc. kann man für diesen Zweck wirklich getrost vergessen, ein altes Unterhemd oder Küchenhandtuch geht tausendmal besser! Bei vielen Werkstattaustattern kann man Trikotputzlappen als Kiloware kaufen.)


----------



## Twenty9er (11. Februar 2014)

Zur Kette hat @smubob bereits alles gesagt, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Für Ritzel und Kettenblätter habe ich mit Spüli gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das nehme ich gerne mal unverdünnt auf eine Spülbürste. Löst die Pampe ziemlich gut. Zwischen den Ritzeln bekommt man den Dreck gut mit einem alten Innensechskantschlüssel raus. Damit bekommt man die Bauteile gut sauber und es kann ja nirgends Fett augewaschen werden. Mit den Tipps von @smubob zur Kette bleiben aber auch Ritzel u. Kettenblätter relativ sauber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn man die Kette einmal komplett säubert, also so richtig säubert, blitze blank, und dann die ganze Schmierpampe die Öl enthält wegläßt, weil Öl den Dreck magisch anzieht, egal von welchem Hersteller, und dann NUR noch die KETTE mit Wachs schmiert, wird man feststellen, daß der Kettenantrieb so gut wie gar nicht mehr schmutzig wird. Bei uns fahren alle nur noch mit Wachs. Keiner nimmt Öl oder andere schmutzanziehende Schmiermittel. Die Antriebe sehen alle aus wie neu. Nach jeder Tour die Kette durch nen trockenen Lappen ziehen und die Kette danach neu mit Wachs einschmieren. Fertig. Dauert 1 Minute nach jeder Tour und alles ist geschmiert und sauber.


----------

